# a memo to Victoria's Secret and other nursing bra makers



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

Dear Victoria's Secret,

Thank you for (finally) making nursing bras. It's about







: time you sold bras that support the true function of breasts.
Just one (itty bitty) thing: even though breasts are generally larger when a woman is nursing, *some of us need nursing bras for A (or smaller) cups.* Believe me, I'd like to need something bigger. But I don't.








And you could pass the word on to other nursing bra makers. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

my normal complaint, and the reason I *don't* shop there is even though their models obviously have huge honkin hooters, is that when you walk into the store, gods forbid you ask for a D cup because chances are they don't have it.

Wow, vickey's makes nursing bras now, huh? Surprising. But no A cup? That fits perfectly with their diabolical plan! Bwahahaha!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

They also still don't welcome fat women.

But at least they have finally realized that nursing women shop at their stores!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't know victoria's started selling nursing bras. Go figure now i'm not nursing huh. I checked out that link, and man i wish i had a six pack and perky boobs while i was nursing.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

It's about







: time!

I walked into one of their stores after my first was born and asked where their nursing bras were. I got the weirdest look and the young saleswoman told me that they don't sell nursing bras. I got the feeling the she was ever so glad that she didn't need one and definately didn't want one. I kind of felt like a leper. So I never shop there. Oh well!

Oh and a big







: to the 6-pack and perky breasts. Ha! HA, ha! :rollseyes:


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Silly me, when I was looking for my first nursing bra and walked into VS looking for one! The saleswoman was actually very nice about it, and said VS used to offer nursing bras but that they didn't sell very well, so they stopped.

Nice to know they are offered again, though VS has such a strange idea of the female shape that I always wonder who shops there? I've never bought a bra there - pajamas and undies, yes, but never a bra, nursing or regular...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to go bra shopping!







Yeah!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, too bad those are so expensive- I'd totally buy the leopard print.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Wow, I had no clue. I've heard a lot of negative stories about VS but I only had good experiences. I even had a saleswoman (very young 20s if that) help me find a bra that would work for nursing. I love the IPEX.


----------



## jacquelinej11 (Jan 13, 2008)

I went into VS too a month or so after DS was born and asked if they had any nursing bras and the saleslady's eyes got so big and she said and I quote, "WOW! No but they really should! I never even thought about those kind!"









Anyway she helped me find a nice bra though that was comfy and worked for BF (yeah I think it was IPEX)


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's great they started selling them but they do need to broaden their size range. Some women need A's, some women need 32's, some women need E's and F's and G's....


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

WHAT?!?

[email protected]#$% I just bought a bunch of non-nursing VS bras, like, two months ago! Awww.... man! If only I had known...


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I know what you're saying about the size range-- hell, my breasts have been everywhere between a 30A and a 38DD in the past few years. I've probably had a broader spectrum of sizes on my chest than they have in their stores.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I haven't been able to shop there in over a decade. They don't sell sizes over a DD and rarely have those in the stores. The mostly just carry B & C cup bras with limited band sizes and don't much care if that leaves many, many women out.


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, hopefully they stay on better than their regular bras. I USED to buy their bras back in college but I got sick of falling out of them whenever I bent over. So considering mothers are ALWAYS bending over to pick up their kids, I really hope they figured something out!

Although, perhaps that's the idea, that women fall out of their bras, to entertain their men (husbands/boyfriends, etc.). My husband still fondly (for HIM) remembers the time I "popped" one just while stretching- it completely broke! And I had owned it only for a year or 2!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

They look really nice, too bad they don't have A cups.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Aw...I need an F cup.







I wish I could wear a B or a C.

That said, I looooove Victoria's Secret! Prepreg I was a 34C/D and they have the best sales on cotton bras and clothing, too - their clothing is great quality and when stuff is on sale (as it always is!), the prices are great IMHO. Their pink stuff is so cute and comfy, too. I'm happy to see they're selling nursing bras - wish I could fit them!


----------



## jacquelinej11 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I know what you're saying about the size range-- hell, my breasts have been everywhere between a 30A and a 38DD in the past few years. I've probably had a broader spectrum of sizes on my chest than they have in their stores.

:rotfloma

You know what they _should_ do is come up with a material that automatically vaporizes milk when you leak, stretch when you're engorged (but still keep you in) and shrink back down after a feeding... also while having some sort of yummy smelling aroma so you don't smell like spoiled milk (i'm not sure if that's common or not but there have been times when i haven't been able to change my breast pad soon enough and i seep through clothing and just... yuck)


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, these must be brand new! Which figures they always bring out the new stuff after their semi annual sale. I will have to wait and see if any of the nursing line makes it to the next sale. You can also find good deals on ebay if you don't mind seconds or catalog returns, but I didn't find any there yet.


----------



## zjandosmom (Dec 13, 2004)

OP= I had a horrible time finding an A nursing bra...never found one actually. I ended up at Nordstroms. They sell a microfiber bra that you can just pull down the 'cup'. At only $17 it was a pretty good solution. Hope that helps.

**Now that my dd is 2 (still nursing) my girls have 'shrunk'







: and I must bra shop again.....can't even imagine my size now. AA? Ahhh motherhood.


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, their sizing is pretty crappy. I haven't been able to wear their stuff since high school. The only place that I can find a really good quality bra that fits is Fredericks, and unfortunately they don't sell nursing bras.


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

I hate Victoria Secret stores







:. They make me feel like an object. They sell all these ridiculous, uncomfotable nylon/polyester crap that I am suppose to put on myself to make my husband horny. How about some nice comfotable cotton???
And the stores smell from all those VOCs (aka crappy, artificial parfumes). Not to mention that they never had any good supportive bras for women like me that don't need push-up bras and have naturally big boobs (I wish I had them small, but what can I do if I have size E)


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

I wonder... (ok. I highly doubt) if theyt make it in a 30C???

yes. thats right .. 30. C. Which I'm sure will once again go up to an almost equallyt aunfindable 32DD once the milk comes in.

erg.

I'm gonna make my OWN nursing bras company. and it;s going to be called: "36B can kiss my a**" "lol
Only becasue everytime I ma shopping online or in target - ALL the dang nursing bras are a 36B.


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wryknowlicious* 
I wonder... (ok. I highly doubt) if theyt make it in a 30C???

yes. thats right .. 30. C. Which I'm sure will once again go up to an almost equallyt aunfindable 32DD once the milk comes in.

Do we have the same boobs?? I am 32E (DD). I was 30C before giving birth. I cannot find anything that fits me


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wryknowlicious* 
I wonder... (ok. I highly doubt) if theyt make it in a 30C???

yes. thats right .. 30. C. Which I'm sure will once again go up to an almost equallyt aunfindable 32DD once the milk comes in.

erg.

I'm gonna make my OWN nursing bras company. and it;s going to be called: "36B can kiss my a**" "lol
Only becasue everytime I ma shopping online or in target - ALL the dang nursing bras are a 36B.









:


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophi4ka* 
Do we have the same boobs?? I am 32E (DD). I was 30C before giving birth. I cannot find anything that fits me









I thought I was the only one! What bras do you wear in that size? I have a super lacy elle mcpherson, but my boobs fall out of it...

otherwise i have bravado bras in S+ but they don't fit quite right either, but are my favs...


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

are these bras in the stores or just online, by the way?

oh, and 36B can kiss my a** too, I just laughed my butt off on that one, made my day!!


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Summertime Mommy* 
Yeah, their sizing is pretty crappy. I haven't been able to wear their stuff since high school. The only place that I can find a really good quality bra that fits is Fredericks, and unfortunately they don't sell nursing bras.










I LOVE Fredricks bras!!
They sell great bras in my size









i usually buy a Demi cup, then I go to JoAnn's fabric, buy some clips and a short length of elastic - and convert the bra to nursing myself.
30min of sewing/pinning. But worth it. Especially when the bras are onsale.
I get a "nursing" bra that fits as well and performs as good as a $60 specialty nursing bra -for $24 plus the clips ($1.50) and a small amount of time.


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophi4ka* 
Do we have the same boobs?? I am 32E (DD). I was 30C before giving birth. I cannot find anything that fits me










whoa!

it would be even freakier if we both have the same wide rear end as well..


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
I thought I was the only one! What bras do you wear in that size? I have a super lacy elle mcpherson, but my boobs fall out of it...

otherwise i have bravado bras in S+ but they don't fit quite right either, but are my favs...


I have 3 Fredericks bras. 2 are converted into nursing bras.

And in the early days when I'm popping a boob out allllllll the time. I just wear a Motherwear crossover sleeping bra in Small with a prefold across the front (







supah leakage)when I'm at home.


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, sure. Now you tell me! I just gave away a $60 Victoria Secret GC because I figured it would be YEARS before I could buy anything from them!









Oh, well. It made my sister happy to recieve it!


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm another 30-32 C-E here! I was about a 30C-D before pregnant, wore a 30DD-E while pregnant, and now my nursing bras are 32DD/E (only because I couldn't find anything in a 30). I must rave about this nursing bra, which I really love. It's not super-smooth under shirts because of the lace, but it gives great shape and support. I also wear a lot of Target nursing bra tanks in a size Small.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I was a 32DD pre-pregnancy. Now I'm a 34F/G and can't find a damn thing that fits me. I HATE bra companies that sell 34-38 B-D cup bras. Vickies included...


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

VS only sells a small selection of bra sizes. I'm a 32D/DD and I went in to check my size and the girl said, "They look great, but you won't find a bra here" I moved up to 34D/DD and they do have those, but it's a pain to find them.


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wryknowlicious* 
i usually buy a Demi cup, then I go to JoAnn's fabric, buy some clips and a short length of elastic - and convert the bra to nursing myself.


Oh my God this is such a GREAT idea!!!!







Why didn't I think about it myself? This is totally what I am going to do now. I wish I could convert my pre-pregnancy bras, cause it took me so long to find bras that fit. I had 10 (!!!) of the same bra (this). But it is too small now and also has an underwire.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophi4ka* 
I hate Victoria Secret stores







:. They make me feel like an object. They sell all these ridiculous, uncomfotable nylon/polyester crap that I am suppose to put on myself to make my husband horny. How about some nice comfotable cotton???
And the stores smell from all those VOCs (aka crappy, artificial parfumes). Not to mention that they never had any good supportive bras for women like me that don't need push-up bras and have naturally big boobs (I wish I had them small, but what can I do if I have size E)









Have you ever tried the IPEX? Granted, it's not a horny-toad bra, but it holds my 34DDs rather nicely (from what I heard, a DD is an E equivalent in some styles).


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah W* 
VS only sells a small selection of bra sizes. I'm a 32D/DD and I went in to check my size and the girl said, "They look great, but you won't find a bra here" I moved up to 34D/DD and they do have those, but it's a pain to find them.

I am actually a 32DD, but I make do with the 34s. They are always in the bottom drawer, but they usually have what I need.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Do the Vicky's nursing bras have underwire?


----------



## clintonhillmama (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wryknowlicious* 
I wonder... (ok. I highly doubt) if theyt make it in a 30C???

yes. thats right .. 30. C. Which I'm sure will once again go up to an almost equallyt aunfindable 32DD once the milk comes in.
.

there was a whole thread a while back about us 32dd/e mama's - i ordered some bella materna's from their website - measuring/sizing was spot on, and i love them.
HTH!


----------



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SollysMom* 
I'm another 30-32 C-E here! I was about a 30C-D before pregnant, wore a 30DD-E while pregnant, and now my nursing bras are 32DD/E (only because I couldn't find anything in a 30). I must rave about this nursing bra, which I really love. It's not super-smooth under shirts because of the lace, but it gives great shape and support. I also wear a lot of Target nursing bra tanks in a size Small.

Another 30C-D pre-pregnancy to a 32DD while nursing. So hard to find!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Have you ever tried the IPEX? Granted, it's not a horny-toad bra, but it holds my 34DDs rather nicely (from what I heard, a DD is an E equivalent in some styles).

I WISH they would have suggested that for me! I went in there looking for anything that I could pull down like that knowing that it's hard to find a 34DD/E (why does 34 always stop at one D??) and instead they tried to convince me that I needed a 36B!! WTH?? The girl even got someone else to come over and try to convince me. For kicks I actually put the 36B on to show them how wrong they were.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

dude. I just paid an obscene amount of money for these bras. they better be good.


----------



## knittinmama (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
dude. I just paid an obscene amount of money for these bras. they better be good.









Can you report back!/







:

Some of the nursing bras I bought from Motherhood are holding up that well!


----------

